# 40?!



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I turn 40 the first week of April. I've been cool to this up to now. Where the heck has 40 years gone.

It seems like yesterday I was a kid with zero worries







My Mom is feeling old because I'M 40!!!

Oh well, if I live to be 80, I'm middle aged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Mike,

I am feeling for you. I will be 40 in the first week of April TOO!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

What day????!!!!

I'm the 6th... 4-6-66


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike 
I know what you mean I felt the same way when I turn 40

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

4/4/66 here!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, we've got alot in common!!!

You obviously like NASCAR.... (I'm a Mopar guy)
Your'e an aries.....
A couple of young kids.....
Youv'e got 2 days on me!.....

We'll have to get to know eachother at the RALLY!!!!!

Mike

Forgot about the 25 RSS!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's something to chill you out!

Don't Worry Be Happy

Jim


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks!!!!

Mike

I'll be thinking of you on the 4th

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, I didn't think you could remember that long ago???









Just Kidding










I hit the big 40 back in January, and it was nothing......until I lost my brake controller cable that is.









Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Heh, old people!

Oh wait. I am only a few years off Forty. nevermind .....

Wayne


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Forty is history, as well as 50. Fortunately we get older AND wiser.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don, I didn't think you could remember that long ago???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Tim it's starting to catch up to you








Just pulling you leg









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just turned 40 on March 1st. Spent the night alone, in a hotel room in London. Now that was sure fun..


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Great topic. I will turn 40 in September. Kinda bugging me a little bit. Where the heck does all the time go ???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just turned 40 on March 1st. Spent the night alone, in a hotel room in London. Now that was sure fun..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Jim what a bummer









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chill my YOUNG friends -

*LIFE BEGINS AT 40 !!*


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Right on, Wolfie!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey c'mon it's only a number.
Don't sweat it....enjoy it!

Tami


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What? Is everybody on this forum around 40?









I past 40 almost 2 years ago.

Class of '82 baaaaaby!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

'83 here action

Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just turned 40 on March 1st.Â Spent the night alone, in a hotel room in London.Â Now that was sure fun..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kind of looking forward to rest of that story


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I like this post, makes me still fee young, I've got 3 more years!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, come on guys, forty is nothing!

Wait until fify rolls around!








Thirty was a non-event... Forty was yawn... Fifty? Ouch! that one hurt!









Happy Trails
(From the class of '55)
Doug


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Fortunately PDX_Doug is able to keep his youthful outlook since he married a much younger DW. And I must say being 40+ is good.









PDX_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, and by the way...

All you guys out there, feeling sorry for yourselves about turning 40. Look at the bright side... now you get to start those biennial Colo-Rectal exams!

Happy Birthday!
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks Doug, as if this thread hadn't brought me down enough....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

class of *82*here









darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, didn't know we had so many "Kids" on this site.







All you fortish folk just need to look at the bright side; in another 20 or so years, you won't even have to ask for a "Senior" discount, they will automatically give it to you.









To quote Will Rogers: "Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me, I want people to know "why" I look this way. I've traveled a long way, and some of the roads weren't paved."


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned 40 on March 1st. Spent the night alone, in a hotel room in London. Now that was sure fun..
> ...


Ok...I could tell you about the 9 channels on the TV, 4 playing "Football" (soccer to you and me)...3 playing Rugby (are there really any rules?) and the last 2 are Cricket.

For those of you fortunate enough to have never seen a Cricket same, consider yourself lucky. Watching Cricket makes studying for Finance classes seem exciting.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh, come on guys, forty is nothing!
> 
> Wait until fify rolls around!
> Thirty was a non-event... Forty was yawn... Fifty? Ouch! that one hurt!
> ...


Feelin' better now - thanks for including a number that doesn't start with "8"!!!



PDX_Shannon said:


> Fortunately PDX_Doug is able to keep his youthful outlook since he married a much younger DW. And I must say being 40+ is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've clearly got a BIG job (I can only imagine....







) for which you must be highly qualified ! I'll bet PDX_Bobcat & PDX_Cowboy don't match that challenge - combined! At least you've got the help of PDX_Cowboy who can be put on gaurd duty, if need be.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh, come on guys, forty is nothing!
> 
> Wait until fify rolls around!
> 
> ...





PDX_Shannon said:


> Fortunately PDX_Doug is able to keep his youthful outlook since he married a much younger DW. And I must say being 40+ is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the Outback 28RSD, we have one more thing in common.

Also class of 1955 and DW is younger at age 44









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, come on guys, forty is nothing!
> ...


Yup, nothing like robbing the cradle, eh John?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Class of '82 ROCKS!

Ah yes, 1982. Disco was on the way out and the Tigers had a real baseball team.

40, that was no big deal.

-Matt


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Ah yes...Cricket.

The wonderful game that shut down Bermuda for the week we happened to be there for our honeymoon....

Nothing like picking the week "Cup Match" was played!!!









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Almost forgot about the topic....

40....I'll let you know how it goes in 5 years...









It's all in how you feel...not the number of candles on the cake!!









Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Almost forgot about the topic....
> 
> 40....I'll let you know how it goes in 5 years...
> 
> ...


Ok then. Mind if I call you....SKIPPY!


----------

